# The Corn is out....what should I do ??



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well....the corn has finally come off of the private hunting acreage that I have been hunting this season ...I have been bow hunting it and so far in 3 times out I have seen 3 does ...no bucks ...but there is sign of bucks ...because I cleared a path to my blind ...and in that path there is a 4-4 1/2 inch long by 2- 21/2 inch wide track ...with huge spurs dug in on the back ...so here is my scenerio .

I am hunting 40 acres of private land .....it is surrounded by about 100 acres of corn starting on the East Southeast side and wining around to the West southeast side....the property is shaped like a "W" with two pieces of land jutting way out into the corn and then trailing back .........there is a railroad track to the north ...(that is where the property ends) and then beyond the tracks there is more rolling hills/wooded area .....to the West is a grass field that a neighbor owns ...and to the East is the landowners house .....soooooo I have a ground blind set up in the wooded area where reveins filter through ....and now I have a tree stand that I want to put up ...now are the deer going to stick to the wooded areas now that the corn is out ...or are they going to gorge on the corn right now ???? please let me know some tactics ..I have been bow hunting all season ...and next weekend is shotgun season ....I have never hunted deer like this before....I am used to the mountains ....I wish everyone good luck in their deer hunting ....

Thanks

Clu__82


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Id find some good cover by the corn or on corners where corn didnt get picked up good there stick to edges... But there only be there about a week. before they move on to something green....

It might pay off if with railroad tracks make a stand next to them usally at bottoms of tracks they got trails threw tres or there run down tracks cause its easy..


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

if there is a vantage point like a hill 500-1000 yards away sit on it with binoculars and pattern the deer


----------

